# Member J-Moen will be our new TOTM administrator



## mrpeebee (Jan 29, 2010)

Dear members,

Since I've decided to >stop< as SOTW administrator/moderator I'm glad to let you know that our member J-Moen (Jared) will take over the TOTM administration tasks from me from now on.

I would like to thank all TOTM hosts and members for participating in the past years. It has been great fun for me to have been a part of that.

I wish Jared all the best in his new assignement and hope that the TOTM threads will keep on florishing for many years to come.


----------



## J-Moen (Mar 9, 2009)

Thank you Peter for the years of doing this! I hope everyone on SOTW will continue to participate when possible, even though I know Mr. Peebee will be sorely missed.

I'll be sure to keep things the way they are, as you had an efficient and effective way of running things!


----------



## mrpeebee (Jan 29, 2010)

J-Moen said:


> I hope everyone on SOTW will continue to participate when possible, even though I know Mr. Peebee will be sorely missed.


I'm sure about that Jared.

TOTM is not about me or you coordinating things, but about making music and enjoying that.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

That’s great news! I look forward to these audios.


----------



## kreacher (Jun 13, 2011)

The king is dead. Long live the king!

Or something thereabouts


----------



## dexdex (May 10, 2011)

Great news. It is nice to see this institution going on, thanks Jared for taking over the flame from PB. And again, thanks Peter for your passion.


----------



## Taragot (Jun 7, 2009)

Thank you very much, Peter for all the passion and patience you had over the years with the TOTMs. It's the best part of SOTW!
And thank you, Jared, for taking over. I know there are a lot of things going on in your life at the moment, so I'm very impressed you manage TOTM too.
Count on me as host in the future.


----------

